# Angeln in belgien (see oder fluss)



## N0l14 (12. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

Ich will diesen sommer mit paar kumpels nach belgien fahren um zu angeln. Suche eine geignete see oder flussabschnitt zum zelten, grillen und und nachtangeln. Gibt es solch eine stelle oder  ist diese kombination auch  in belgien verboten? #c

Bin fuer jeden beitrag dankbar!! 

danke im vorraus und viel petri #:

mfg N0l14


----------



## Spiroholic (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln in belgien (see oder fluss)*

Hallo
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=58531
Schau mal bei diesem Forum vorbei,dort bekommst du einige Infos.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln in belgien (see oder fluss)*

Zelten, Grillen, Nachtangeln ist dort in Kombination mit Angeln verboten, das gilt zumindest für Ostbelgien


----------



## N0l14 (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln in belgien (see oder fluss)*

Hmm schade!!!! Kann man diese kombination in holland irgendwo ausfuehren??


----------

